# Chris Knott's offering...



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR COMPETITIVE CAR INSURANCE, high service levels and all the ongoing support you need, we've got some great news for you.

CHRIS KNOTT INSURANCE now offers TT Forum members all of the above and more because we love car enthusiasts and because you are generally better drivers.

Here's what members have said about us recently on some of the forums we work with:

_"They've just done me a cracking deal - knocked 10% off the best quote I could find elsewhere and matched the low excess, so £506 is now £456 :thumb: Top marks to them, very easy and professional to deal with".

"I would recommend these guys! Am with them and have had nothing but great help and advice as well as a highly competitive premium".

"Chris Knott saved me £300 on my renewal from my then insurers and around £80 on the quotes from comparison sites. No problems with waiting to be answered, friendly, efficient service - thanks".

"Sounds to me like you're a decent bunch of guys there instead of going "computer says no" you will actually try and go that extra mile to help a customer. Not many insurers like that".

"Just been quoted a total of £595 all in for both the HDI and the V6, all modifications declared, both of us to drive both cars comprehensive. Dead chuffed. They beat Admiral's renewal by 10% or something like that"._

We'd like to get involved on this forum and be available for general insurance comment too. If you're not sure about any element of our offering, please just ask - we're looking forward to talking to you.

For your free car insurance quote, *call Chris Knotts on 0800 917 2274* (or 01424 200477 for mobiles) quoting *CODE: TTI-799* and find out how much you could save.

Of course, we have our own set of criteria so we won't be the best for everyone. If we can't help you it's not because we don't want to. However, if you fit our scheme we'll work hard on your behalf to negotiate the best deal with insurers and that sometimes involves using an alternative quote as ammo to get them to budge.

We only quote over the phone as we've found online forms are never as good as the human touch.

When you call us we get a better feel for you as a risk and this results in a better quote for you - we currently sign up 1 in every 3 enquiries. Will the next one be you?

Will you be saying what this happy customer said? _"Not able to find insurance anywhere for less than £470. Quick call to Chris Knott as the club specialist - very courteous and efficient, came back with a price of £390"_.

We don't operate hard sell tactics. Instead we encourage staff to offer top-quality personal service, sound advice and all the ongoing support you need throughout your time with us.

Your needs are put first and we'll work hard on your behalf to find the policy that is most suitable for your requirements. We want to treat you fairly - the same way we'd expect to be treated ourselves.

To ensure that you get a crystal-clear quote and the right price/cover combination, call us FREE at renewal so our highly-trained insurance experts can help.

• Competitive quotes
• Personal contact
• Impartial advice
• Your needs put first
• All the ongoing support you need
• Highly-trained insurance experts

Simply *call FREE on 0800 917 2274* (or 01424 200477 for mobiles) quoting *CODE: TTI-799* to find the right price and cover combination.

Smallprint
The scheme covers most modifications (excluding nitrous, roll cages or bhp increases of over 100bhp). All makes and models are considered eligible. Drivers of TTs must be aged 30 with at least one year's experience. For most other models drivers only need to be aged over 19 for TPF&T or 22 for Comprehensive. All drivers must have held a licence for at least 1 year and have a minimum 1 year's NCB.

Quotes subject to individual circumstances including restrictions on claims/convictions (no more than 1 SP/PC/PL conviction per driver). Sorry but we are not competitive for some of the M, L, OL and SK1-12 postcodes and can't quote for Northern Ireland. Some postcodes require the car to be parked off the road overnight.

This insurance scheme is administered by Chris Knott Insurance who is authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority.


----------

